# Hypothetical Play for Stagecraft



## Marius (May 29, 2012)

Greetings, oh learned ones. I've got it in my head to try teaching my next Stagecraft class as if we were actually building a show, so I need a play that's fairly simple, but hits most of the scenic basics. Most of my students are non-theatre majors and I fear that The Importance of Being Earnest, which is my go-to show, might be a bit much for them. Might anyone have a better suggestion?

Many thanks,
Rick T.
St. Pete, Florida


----------



## DrPinto (May 29, 2012)

Just thinking out loud...

Instead of working on scenery for a hypothetical play, why not touch base with a local middle school, high school, or community theater and see if your students can build something that would be actually used. I'm a big fan of helping the middle schools. Usually the middle school scenery is kinda cheesy because the students are too young to handle the tools necessary to make the good stuff. I bet there's a middle school teacher somewhere nearby who would just love the help.


----------



## Dovahkiin (May 29, 2012)

I really like DrPinto's idea. However if that can't be arranged, I'd look into Shakespeare. Most of his plays are written so that you can use as much or as little scenery as you want. Midsummer is always a good choice.


----------



## Marius (May 29, 2012)

Excellent ideas. Thank you.


----------



## Tex (May 30, 2012)

Look at Cinderella Waltz by Don Nigro.


----------



## Marius (Jun 6, 2012)

I will, thanks.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 7, 2012)

If you aren't too conservative, I enjoy A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum. Two storied sets are always fun.


----------



## rochem (Jun 7, 2012)

I know we've had threads about this topic before, but a brief search didn't turn up what I was looking for. Perhaps take a look through the archives, as I'm sure there's many other ideas that people have given in the past.


----------

